# Toll Free Number



## NotAshamed (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey guys! Hope everyone had a good weekend.

I am looking at getting a toll free number for my clothing line as we prepare to launch the website and re-launch the company. What I would like to do is have a toll free number fwd to a voice mail that is professional where the customer can leave a message. I was thinking of using youmail.com for the voice mail. So, I have 2 questions.

Where can I get a toll free number for the cheapest possible price to fwd to a voicemail?

Is youmail.com a good voicemail service to impress my customers?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

NotAshamed said:


> Hey guys! Hope everyone had a good weekend.
> 
> I am looking at getting a toll free number for my clothing line as we prepare to launch the website and re-launch the company. What I would like to do is have a toll free number fwd to a voice mail that is professional where the customer can leave a message. I was thinking of using youmail.com for the voice mail. So, I have 2 questions.
> 
> ...


We use Ring Central- 800 Numbers l Toll Free Numbers l Virtual PBX l Virtual Phone System - RingCentral, which is roughly $36/month. They also have voice actors that can record a greeting for you starting at $50 or so.


----------



## NotAshamed (Jan 17, 2011)

thank you sir. i am about to check on them right now. i'm hoping they can provide what i'm looking for


----------



## Booka (Jan 12, 2011)

This is a bit off the cuff, but I hope makes its point. 

If you were going to go in for surgery, would you ask for the cheapest doctor? 

I understand money is always a consideration, but this is something that a customer is going to judge you buy. 

IMO, Ask around for Up-Time Assurances, or Service Level Agreements that are cost effective.

OR you will end up with a service that has a DSL modem, and a VOIP box. 

One source of Phone information is voip-info.org - voip-info.org, but it is by no means the only one.


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

I have heard this company is very good
Virtual Phone System, 800 Numbers & Voicemail - Grasshopper Virtual PBX


----------



## Nancy G (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm posing a question that I do not know the answer to, so you know I am not a lawyer -! 
Is an 800 # important? Doesn't everyone get that with their cell phone plan?? Sorry I don't make that many long distance phone calls...N


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Nancy G said:


> I'm posing a question that I do not know the answer to, so you know I am not a lawyer -!
> Is an 800 # important? Doesn't everyone get that with their cell phone plan?? Sorry I don't make that many long distance phone calls...N


It isn't important from a long distance cost standpoint to the customer, but in my opinion, it makes your company appear more like a larger nationwide company and less localized. 90% of our customers come from out of state, so we don't want to have that "mom and pop" feel.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Unik Ink said:


> We use Ring Central- 800 Numbers l Toll Free Numbers l Virtual PBX l Virtual Phone System - RingCentral, which is roughly $36/month. They also have voice actors that can record a greeting for you starting at $50 or so.


+1 for the RingCentral recommendation. I've used them too for about 4 years now it's been a great service!

When I first started my business online 15+ years ago I got my own toll free 888 number and didn't know who to use or what my options were. I went with ATT because that's who my phone company recommended. 

For years I was paying $150+ monthly for my bill. Sometimes much higher (but always fluctuating) depending on the volume of incoming calls.

There's a LOT more options available now, but I was seriously happy when I came across Ring Central. I was able to switch my toll free number over to them and manage everything online (where the calls ring to, voicemails, forwarding hours, etc). My monthly bills have been the same now for 4 years and are MUCH less than they used to be.

I don't know how necessary toll free numbers are these days, but as Justin said, they can be give a nice appearance to customers. Not all customers call from their cell phone so when you have a toll free number listed (especially for an online based business), it helps to encourage calls that can help to lead to a sale.


----------



## carmelkm (Jan 28, 2011)

Kall 8 is pretty cheap, if you're just going to forward to voicemail.
About $2-3/month.


----------



## TeeDawg (Oct 23, 2010)

Check out Home Phone, Virtual Office, Business Phone as a comparison. Good features and competitive rates. 

Know what features you want and ask lots of questions.


----------



## kevin888 (Jun 28, 2012)

by searching on the internet you can find some of the good companies who can offer you good services.
______
Custom TollFree


----------



## AAE (Jul 18, 2008)

This was a great thread often times we don't think about 800#'s, when starting a good business.


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

Phone.com is good and very cheap.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Unik Ink said:


> It isn't important from a long distance cost standpoint to the customer, but in my opinion, it makes your company appear more like a larger nationwide company and less localized. 90% of our customers come from out of state, so we don't want to have that "mom and pop" feel.


Great post - we do very little business in state and long distance cost are virtually zero these days but it is a big plus to give the appearence of a large national company. Well worth the investment - we use Vonage.


----------



## Sthomson4 (Jun 7, 2010)

Along with this...

I purchased a business plan for magneto and it says it comes with a free 1-800 number. Does anyone have experience with this?


----------

